# الصاروخ



## محمد زرقة (19 سبتمبر 2009)

الصاروخ هو جسم طائر يعمل على مبدأ الاندفاع عن طريق رد الفعل لانفجارات تتم في جسم الصاروخ أو في محركه كما هو مبين في الأسفل وهو مبدئ غير مرتبط بمحيط الصاروخ أي أن الصاروخ أو الدفع الصاروخي يعمل أيضا في الفضاء الخالي من الهواء مثلا. وهو يتميز عن القذيفة في أن مرحلة التسارع لدى الصاروخ أطول. 

ويختلف حجم الصاروخ من صواريخ الألعاب النارية مرورا بالصواريخ العسكرية إلى الصواريخ العملاقة كصاروخ ساتورن 5 الذي استعمل في استكشاف القمر خلال مشروع أبولو. 







​
نبذة تاريخية 

تعود بداية الصواريخ إلى أوائل القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي، حيث استخدمها الصينيون في الأعياد و المناسبات، كانت عبارة عن سهم في آخره علبة معدنية يوضع بها قليلاً من البارود، و انتقلت الصواريخ إلى العرب على يد المغول الذين كانوا يجتاحون العالم، وفي الحروب الصليبية انتقلت الصواريخ إلى الأوروبيين، الذين ابتكروا بعد ذلك المدافع و البنادق تلك الأسلحة أظهرت دقة أكبر في التصويب، و نتيجة لذلك توارت الصواريخ عن مسرح الحروب لما يزيد عن ثلاثمائة و خمسين سنة. 

ومع قيام الحربين العالميتين أظهر الألمان اهتماماً بالصواريخ، فطوروا صواريخ عدة منها صاروخ ال الذي أطلقت ألمانيا منه أكثر من ألف صاروخ على لندن أو بجوارها قتلوا ألف شخص . 

وبعد أنتهاء الحرب تصارع كل من الانحاد السوفيتي و الولايات المتحدة إلى استقطاب العلماء الألمان الذين عملوا في مشروعات تطوير الصواريخ النازية. 

الأسس العلمية 

في أي نظام ما يساوي مضروب التسارع في الكتلة أي ( مضروب تغير السرعة في الكتلة) مجموع القوى الخارجية. فإذا حددنا النظام كما هو مبين في الصورة فإنه لا توجد قوى خارجية أي قوى تؤثر على المنظومة من خارج الحدود لكن جزيئات الغاز تتحرك بسرعة و على ذلك فإن على الصاروخ أن يتحرك في الاتجاه المعاكس للغاز بحيث يكون مضروب وزنه في سرعته يساوي عكس مضروب وزن الغاز في سرعته حتى يكون المجموع صفرا. 






​
الاستعمالات 

تستعمل الصواريخ لأغراض متعددة منها: 

1. التجسس و اثبات القدرة : أطلق السوفييت سبوتنيك1 في الرابع من أكتوبر عام 1957م ، ومنذ ذلك اليوم كانت بداية سباق الفضاء بين الاتحاد السوفيتي و الولايات المتحدة، حيث أطلقت كلتا الدولتين أقماراً صناعية و سفن فضاء مأهولة و غير مأهولة على متن صواريخ ضخمة لاستكشاف الفضاء و دراسة خطط مستقبلية لبناء محطات فضائية مأهولة بالبشر، وكان هناك أبحاث سرية لتحقيق ذلك ، و استخدمت الصواريخ لحمل أقمارصناعية تستخدم بغرض التجسس، تحمل تلك الصواريخ مناظير و مستشعرات حرارية و أجهزة تصنت ذات قدرات هائلة قادرة على كشف مواقع المنشئات العسكرية و رصد تحركات القطع العسكرية على سطح الأرض، وكل ذلك يتم من خلال أقمار صناعية تحلق في مدارات خارج الغلاف الجوي للأرض ، ومازال هذا السباق مستمراً و تشارك فيه دول عديدة مثل الصين و فرنسا و اليابان و تايوان و انجلترا، و لكن أصبح الهدف هو اثبات السبق العلمي و التقني للدولة. 

2. من الاستخدامات الأخرى للصواريخ حمل الأقمار الصناعية و سفن الفضاء إلى مداراتها حول الأرض. 

3. الاستخدام العسكري : حيث تلعب الصواريخ دوراً هاماً في الحروب الحديثة، فهى العمود الفقرى للدفاع جوي ..





وأيضاً هناك الصواريخ المضادة للدبابات ، والموجهة نحو أهداف أرضية أو بحرية أو حتى فضائية، وتصنف الصواريخ فى هذا المجال كالآتي: 

صواريخ(أرض-أرض) مثل صواريخ سكود الروسية 






​
و(أرض-جو) مثل صواريخ سام الروسية ، وباتريوت الأمريكية صواريخ (أرض-سطح) وهذا النوع من الصواريخ ينطلق من محطات أرضية. 

هناك أيضاً صواريخ (جو-جو) مثل صواريخ سايدوايندر 






​وصواريخ (جو-سطح) وصواريخ (جو-أرض)- وهذه الصواريخ تطلقها الطائرات، وهناك صواريخ (سطح-أرض) مثل صواريخ كروز :






​
وأيضاً هناك صواريخ (سطح-جو) و(سطح-سطح) وهذه الصواريخ تطلقها السفن، وأيضاً تنطلق الصواريخ من الغواصات وإلى الغواصات، وقد تحمل تلك الصواريخ التي تنطلق من الغواصات روؤساً نووية . 


والله من وراء القصد ​

صاروخ القسام : 
[hide]
صاروخ القسام هو سلاح صاروخي تم تطويره من طرف مهندسي كتائب عزالدين القسام.وهو ذو وقود صلب يتكون من السكر و نيترات البوتاسيوم kno3 ويبلغ مداه أكثر من 15كلم.
----------------------
منقول​


----------



## بدري علي (19 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل الخير..........


----------

